# Omaha 12/20/08



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

The storm is over, the cleanup is complete, it's F***ing COLD out, and the newly modified plow did a great job!

Just 10 miles south, it's nearly impossible to plow this stuff. Check the freezing rain pics at the bottom.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks great...what did you modify on the plow?


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Check this thread for modifications: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73689


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice modifications looks just like factory option :salute:


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

This storm F***ing sucked! The ice was horrible!!!!!


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

I am just a little ways south and plowing own here was rediculous. Was able to get most cleared but the plow and truck did not like it at all.


----------

